# Getting from Newark airport to little silver, new jersey



## Fran m (Oct 11, 2011)

Where do you catch train, how many transfers involved, and website to look at with info


----------



## MattW (Oct 11, 2011)

http://www.njtransit.com/hp/hp_servlet.srv?hdnPageAction=HomePageTo

The above is the link to the New Jersey Transit website.

Using their trip planner for a hypothetical trip starting tomorrow, October 12, at 9:39 AM from the Newark Airport rail station, there looks to be at least one train every hour through 12:07 starting at 10:07 which go directly from the airport to Little Silver (and beyond).


----------



## Ryan (Oct 11, 2011)

Also, this thread has some good descriptions on how to get from the Newark Airport to the Newark Airport Train Station:

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/40134-quick-ewr-questions/page__p__300891__fromsearch__1#entry300891

Short version is that you take the "air train" from the main terminal to a transfer station, where you board a "real" train for the rest of your trip to Little Silver.


----------

